# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία >  Αναζήτηση πηνιοσύρματος πηνίου μεγαφώνου.

## mariosinsuex

Κύριοι (και κυρίες), καλημέρα.
Σε περίπτωση που το έχω αναρτήσει το θέμα σε λάθος τομέα,παρακαλείσθε όπως μεταφερθεί στο σωστό.

Λοιπόν,λόγω του ότι ο χρόνος μου είναι πραγματικά απεριόριστος.
Αποφάσισα να ασχοληθώ με περιελίξεις πηνίων μεγαφώνων,(μέχρι τώρα έκανα μόνο full reconing.
Οπότε είπα να "προχωρήσω ένα στάδιο παραπέρα.
Αναζητώ λοιπόν καταστήματα με 
1)πηνιόσυρμα μικρής διατομής πχ 0,2-1.1mm.
2)κόλες αντοχής σε θερμοκρασία (διά της τριβής παράγεται θερμότης που λέγαν  :Smile:  )
3)Χαρτί με ρυτίνη ή φύλλο αλουμινίου.

Σας ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας.
Οποιαδήποτε πληροφορία θα με βοηθήσει.

Την μηχανή περιέλιξης την κατασκευάζω με αρκετά φτηνά υλικά.Με το που την ολοκληρώσω θα την postάρω.

----------


## kx5

Ξεκίνα από εδώ: http://www.assimacopoulos.gr

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ Ε

Καλημέρα,

Σύρμα εμαγιέ για πηνία θα βρείς από τον Συναδινό http://www.sinadinos.gr/ και άλλα απαραίτητα για περιελίξεις, καρκάσες κτλ.

----------


## PCMan

Να δώσω κι εγώ τις δικές μου ερωτήσεις μια που τ'αναφερατε. Νομίζω ότι θα βοηθήσουν και τον μάριο.

Σύντομα θα τυλίξω 2 κόρνες 50W 16Ω. Περιμένω να έρθει το usb μικροσκόπιο γιατί έχουν σύρμα 0,09(μετρημένο με μικρόμετρο). Έχω πάρει σύρμα 0,09 το οποίο είναι για περιελίξεις(μετασχηματιστές κτλ.) και έχω φτιάξει στον τόρνο καλούπι. 
1η ερώτηση: για την κόρνα κάνει αυτό το σύρμα ή θέλει κάτι πιο ειδικό?
2η ερώτηση: Τι βερνίκι πρέπει να βάλω? Οι ηλεκτρολόγοι της δεή που κάνουν περιελίξεις σε μετασχηματιστές/κινητήρες, μου είπαν να βάλω βερνίκι για πατώματα. Αυτοί έπαιρναν ένα για αυτή τη δουλειά αλλά έχει μερικά χρόνια τώρα, που παραγγέλνουν και τους στέλνουν για πατώματα και λένε ότι είναι το ίδιο. Δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα μου λένε. Ισχύει?
3η ερώτηση: Πόσο ψήσιμο θέλει όταν τυλιχτεί και σε πόσους βαθμούς?

ΥΓ. Έχω κάνει full recone και έχω τυλίξει πολλούς μετασχηματιστές με την εκτυλίχτρια που έχω φτιάξει.

----------


## mariosinsuex

Κύριοι ,ευχαριστώ,από Δευτέρα θα επικοινωνήσω με τα καταστήματα,να δω τι μπορώ να παραγγείλω για τη δουλειά μου.

----------


## east electronics

omg ..... Μαθημα Φυσικης Ιστοριας ...

Ενα πηνιο ενος μεγαφωνου περα απο το συρμα και το τυλιγμα εχει δεκαδες αλλα μυστικα τα οποια δυστυχως δεν ειναι διαθεσιμα σε ολους μας ...Σαφως υπαρχει μεγαλη πιθανοτητα να δουλεψει αλλα ειναι μαλλον απιθανο να μπορεσει ποτε να ερθει σε προδιαγραφες  οσο ηταν το αρχικο μεγαφωνο ..

Για παραδειγμα σε ενα woofer 12" που εχει ενα πηνιο δυο στρωσεις με Χ συρμα με Χ παχος και με Χ θεση πανω στο τουμπο ενα χιλιοστο τυλιγμα πιο μπροστα η πιο πισω θα αλλαξει την συμπεριφορα του μεγαφωνου .

Στις σημερινες μερες πολλα εργοστασια χρησιμοποιουν χημικες κολλες που σταθεροποιουνται με φωτοπολυμερισμο για να αποφυγουν ολα τα εκτροπα που εκαναν τα βερνικια η Logo  κλπ κλπ οποτε οπως το βλεπω το εγχειρημα θα δουλεψει αλλα δεν θα παραγει χρησιμα αποτελεσματα .

Για τα μεγαφωνα που ειναι τυλιγμενα με πλακε συρμα η συρμα απο αλουμινιο δεν θα αναφερθω καν 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Στην Αθηνα υπαρχει ενας Μεγαφωνιας...... Θανασης Πανταζοπουλος  ατομο που εχει  τυλιξει μυρια μεγαφωνα σε εποχες που κοστιζαν τρελλα λεφτα ....Η KEF λοιπον ( γνωστη εταιρια ηχειων ) του την ""εστησε "" του πηγε ενα  tweeter  καμμενο το τυλιξε ο Θανασης  και μετα το εστειλαν εξω για μετρησεις .... Οι τυποι επαθαν πλακα γιατι το  tweeter που εφιαξε ο Θανασης ηταν λιγακι καλυτερο απο το μαμισσιο !!!!! Το προβλημα εναι οτι αυτο ετυχε και δεν μπορεις να ξερεις αν το επομενο που θα φιαξει θα ειναι καλυτερο ....εκεινο που εχει σημασια ειναι απλα να ειναι το ιδιο ....το καλυτερο δεν εχει νοημα αν δεν μπορει να παραχθει σε μαζικη παραγωγη ...

Με λιγα λογια μια τετοια δουλεια το νουμερο ενα που χρειαζεται για να παραγει ουσιαστικα αποτελεσματα ειναι η .....ΤΥΠΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ...

Αυτα απο μενα ....

----------


## PCMan

> omg ..... Μαθημα Φυσικης Ιστοριας ...
> 
> Ενα πηνιο ενος μεγαφωνου περα απο το συρμα και το τυλιγμα εχει δεκαδες αλλα μυστικα τα οποια δυστυχως δεν ειναι διαθεσιμα σε ολους μας ...Σαφως υπαρχει μεγαλη πιθανοτητα να δουλεψει αλλα ειναι μαλλον απιθανο να μπορεσει ποτε να ερθει σε προδιαγραφες  οσο ηταν το αρχικο μεγαφωνο ..
> 
> Για παραδειγμα σε ενα woofer 12" που εχει ενα πηνιο δυο στρωσεις με Χ συρμα με Χ παχος και με Χ θεση πανω στο τουμπο ενα χιλιοστο τυλιγμα πιο μπροστα η πιο πισω θα αλλαξει την συμπεριφορα του μεγαφωνου .
> 
> Στις σημερινες μερες πολλα εργοστασια χρησιμοποιουν χημικες κολλες που σταθεροποιουνται με φωτοπολυμερισμο για να αποφυγουν ολα τα εκτροπα που εκαναν τα βερνικια η Logo  κλπ κλπ οποτε οπως το βλεπω το εγχειρημα θα δουλεψει αλλα δεν θα παραγει χρησιμα αποτελεσματα .
> 
> Για τα μεγαφωνα που ειναι τυλιγμενα με πλακε συρμα η συρμα απο αλουμινιο δεν θα αναφερθω καν 
> ...


Και θεσσαλονίκη υπάρχει η μεγαφωνική.

Στα ερωτήματα μου μπορεί να απαντήσει κάποιος?

----------


## ikaros1978

> Να δώσω κι εγώ τις δικές μου ερωτήσεις μια που τ'αναφερατε. Νομίζω ότι θα βοηθήσουν και τον μάριο.
> 
> Σύντομα θα τυλίξω 2 κόρνες 50W 16Ω. Περιμένω να έρθει το usb μικροσκόπιο γιατί έχουν σύρμα 0,09(μετρημένο με μικρόμετρο). Έχω πάρει σύρμα 0,09 το οποίο είναι για περιελίξεις(μετασχηματιστές κτλ.) και έχω φτιάξει στον τόρνο καλούπι. 
> 1η ερώτηση: για την κόρνα κάνει αυτό το σύρμα ή θέλει κάτι πιο ειδικό?
> 2η ερώτηση: Τι βερνίκι πρέπει να βάλω? Οι ηλεκτρολόγοι της δεή που κάνουν περιελίξεις σε μετασχηματιστές/κινητήρες, μου είπαν να βάλω βερνίκι για πατώματα. Αυτοί έπαιρναν ένα για αυτή τη δουλειά αλλά έχει μερικά χρόνια τώρα, που παραγγέλνουν και τους στέλνουν για πατώματα και λένε ότι είναι το ίδιο. Δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα μου λένε. Ισχύει?
> 3η ερώτηση: Πόσο ψήσιμο θέλει όταν τυλιχτεί και σε πόσους βαθμούς?
> 
> ΥΓ. Έχω κάνει full recone και έχω τυλίξει πολλούς μετασχηματιστές με την εκτυλίχτρια που έχω φτιάξει.


το οτι εκανες στον τορνο το καλουπι εκανες την πιο σωστη δουλεια γιατι μονο ετσι τυλιγεται ενα σωστο πηνιο.
Στους 180 βαθμους για μιση ωρα ειναι καλα.Αλλα προσοχη: οταν περασει το μισαωρο δεν το βγαζουμε απο τον φουρνο αλλα περιμενουμε 2-3 ωρες να κρυωσει μονος του ο φουρνος για να μην υποστει σοκ απο την αποτομη συστολη.Στην μεγαφωνικη που εγραψες εχω παει και εχω περασει αρκετες ωρες τυλιγοντας πηνια και εμαθα πολλα εκει.

----------


## PCMan

> το οτι εκανες στον τορνο το καλουπι εκανες την πιο σωστη δουλεια γιατι μονο ετσι τυλιγεται ενα σωστο πηνιο.
> Στους 180 βαθμους για μιση ωρα ειναι καλα.Αλλα προσοχη: οταν περασει το μισαωρο δεν το βγαζουμε απο τον φουρνο αλλα περιμενουμε 2-3 ωρες να κρυωσει μονος του ο φουρνος για να μην υποστει σοκ απο την αποτομη συστολη.Στην μεγαφωνικη που εγραψες εχω παει και εχω περασει αρκετες ωρες τυλιγοντας πηνια και εμαθα πολλα εκει.


Πριν πω ότι θα το τυλίξω μόνος μου, πήρα τηλ στην μεγαφωνική και ρώτησα τιμή. Μου είπε ότι θα γίνει ακριβώς το ίδιο και δεν θα αλλάξει τίποτα. Οι τιμές ξεκινάνε απο 20€ μου είπε αλλά έχω στη μέση και τα μεταφορικά(έχουν και αρκετό βάρος).
Βλέποντας αυτό το βίντεο της μεγαφωνικής, είδα πόσο απλά είναι τα πράγματα και είπα να προσπαθήσω μόνος μου για να γλιτώσω και το 50άρικο(καινούριο πηνίο έχει 60€(χ2)).
Πρώτα όμως το έδωσα μέσα στη δεή μήπως μπορούν να το τυλίξουν αυτοί, αλλά τα πράγματα είναι πολύ ψιλά και δεν βάζουν χέρι μήπως και το καταστρέψουν. Γι αυτό τον λόγο πήρα και μικροσκόπιο.

Βαγγέλη αφού γνωρίζεις αρκετά πράγματα θα χρειαστώ τις γνώσεις σου..
Θα τυλίξω το πηνίο στο καλούπι και θα το φορέσω στο kapton ή το τυλίγω απ ευθείας στο kapton?
Για το βερνίκι που είπα πιο πάνω τι έχεις να πεις? Θα χρειαστεί πιο εξειδικευμένο ή κανει αυτό για τα πατώματα?
Το σύρμα που πήρα είναι εντάξει ή θέλει άλλο είδος?

----------


## ikaros1978

στο βιντεο ο φτωχος ο υποφαινομενος τραβουσε με την καμερα!  :Smile: 
Θα στερεωσεις το καπτον πανω στο καλουπει περιμετρικα αφηνοντας ενα κενο 1 το πολυ 2 χιλιοστα.Θα το πιασεις με μια χαρτοταινια προσωρινα.(Οχι στο σημειο που θα τυλιχτει το συρμα, πιο δεξια).Μετα απο το κεντρο και προς τα εξω θα κανεις την πρωτη στρωση και θα ξαναγυρισεις στο ιδιο σημειο.Αν ειναι τεσσαρων στρωσεων το κανεις αλλη μια φορα.Αυτο για τα πατωματα δεν κανει.Ειναι ειδικη κολλα σε σκονη που αραιωνεται με ασετον.Και με το ψησιμο στερεοποιειται.(στα twitter βαζουμε απλο βερνικι μετασχηματιστων χωρις ψησιμο).
Την ωρα που θα τυλιγεται το συρμα με το ενα χερι θα κρατας το συρμα και με το αλλο θα το περνας μεσα απο την κολα αυτην .Μετα το ψηνεις και στον υπολοιπο κενο χωρο βαζεις το χαρτι το οποιο συγκεκριμενο με ασετον ενεργοποιειται η κολλα που εχει ηδη στην μια του πλευρα.Το συρμα που θα βαλεις απλα κοιτα να ειναι ιδιας διατομης γιατι αλλιως δεν θα πετυχεις τα ιδια ohm και θα χεις προβλημα.Χρειαζεται μικρομετρο εδω.Ελπζιω να βοηθησα.
Οτι χρειαστεις εδω ειμαι.

----------

alfadex (10-06-12)

----------


## PCMan

> στο βιντεο ο φτωχος ο υποφαινομενος τραβουσε με την καμερα! 
> Θα στερεωσεις το καπτον πανω στο καλουπει περιμετρικα αφηνοντας ενα κενο 1 το πολυ 2 χιλιοστα.Θα το πιασεις με μια χαρτοταινια προσωρινα.(Οχι στο σημειο που θα τυλιχτει το συρμα, πιο δεξια).Μετα απο το κεντρο και προς τα εξω θα κανεις την πρωτη στρωση και θα ξαναγυρισεις στο ιδιο σημειο.Αν ειναι τεσσαρων στρωσεων το κανεις αλλη μια φορα.Αυτο για τα πατωματα δεν κανει.Ειναι ειδικη κολλα σε σκονη που αραιωνεται με ασετον.Και με το ψησιμο στερεοποιειται.(στα twitter βαζουμε απλο βερνικι μετασχηματιστων χωρις ψησιμο).
> Την ωρα που θα τυλιγεται το συρμα με το ενα χερι θα κρατας το συρμα και με το αλλο θα το περνας μεσα απο την κολα αυτην .Μετα το ψηνεις και στον υπολοιπο κενο χωρο βαζεις το χαρτι το οποιο συγκεκριμενο με ασετον ενεργοποιειται η κολλα που εχει ηδη στην μια του πλευρα.Το συρμα που θα βαλεις απλα κοιτα να ειναι ιδιας διατομης γιατι αλλιως δεν θα πετυχεις τα ιδια ohm και θα χεις προβλημα.Χρειαζεται μικρομετρο εδω.Ελπζιω να βοηθησα.
> Οτι χρειαστεις εδω ειμαι.


Βαγγέλη δεν έχω περιθώρια για χαρτοταινία. 2 Στρώσεων πρέπει να είναι. Δεν υπάρχει κέντρο. Είναι τυλιγμένο απο την αρχή μέχρι το τέλος.
Δες 


Είναι κόρνα. Θα χρειαστεί βερνίκι μετασχηματιστών χωρίς ψήσιμο ή την σκόνη που λες με ψήσιμο(που την βρίσκω την σκόνη?)? 

Το σύρμα είναι 0,09 μετρημένο με μικρόμετρο. Αν έβαζα μεγαλύτερο θα είχα λιγότερα Ω αλλά περισσότερα W. Φάντάζομαι όμως ότι θα είχε χειρότερο ήχο και λιγοτερα db.

----------


## ikaros1978

τωρα μαλιστα.Καταλαβα περι τινος προκειται.Η διαδικασια στο προηγουμενο ποστ αφορουσε κανονικο μεγαφωνο.
Σ αυτην την περιπτωση θες κλασσικο βερνικι μετασχηματιστων.Δεν χρειαζεται ψησιμο.Απλα το τυλιγεις και με μια μπατονετα το εμποτιζεις προσεκτικα με το βερνικι.Και το αφηνεις αρκετες ωρες να στεγνωσει.Αυτο που θελει τωρα πολυ υπομονη και προσοχη ειναι το ΚΑΛΟ καθαρισμα των υπολειματων της παλιας κολλας αφου θα βγαλεις το παλιο συρμα.Ενα μικρο κομματακι να σου μεινει ισουται με αποτυχια.Εδω στο σπιτι εχω κανα μισολιτρο τετοιο βερνικι αν θελεις σε ενα μικρο μπουκαλακι σου στελνω λιγο.(αρκετο για 50 κορνες!!!)

ξεχασα να πω πως θελει και πολυ μεγαλη ακριβεια στην κατασκευη του καλουπιου.20,00 χιλιοστα εχει σημαντικη διαφορα απο 20,05!!!Πρεπει να εφαρμοζει μεσα στο πηνιο ακριβως!!!

----------


## PCMan

> τωρα μαλιστα.Καταλαβα περι τινος προκειται.Η διαδικασια στο προηγουμενο ποστ αφορουσε κανονικο μεγαφωνο.
> Σ αυτην την περιπτωση θες κλασσικο βερνικι μετασχηματιστων.Δεν χρειαζεται ψησιμο.Απλα το τυλιγεις και με μια μπατονετα το εμποτιζεις προσεκτικα με το βερνικι.Και το αφηνεις αρκετες ωρες να στεγνωσει.Αυτο που θελει τωρα πολυ υπομονη και προσοχη ειναι το ΚΑΛΟ καθαρισμα των υπολειματων της παλιας κολλας αφου θα βγαλεις το παλιο συρμα.Ενα μικρο κομματακι να σου μεινει ισουται με αποτυχια.Εδω στο σπιτι εχω κανα μισολιτρο τετοιο βερνικι αν θελεις σε ενα μικρο μπουκαλακι σου στελνω λιγο.(αρκετο για 50 κορνες!!!)
> 
> ξεχασα να πω πως θελει και πολυ μεγαλη ακριβεια στην κατασκευη του καλουπιου.20,00 χιλιοστα εχει σημαντικη διαφορα απο 20,05!!!Πρεπει να εφαρμοζει μεσα στο πηνιο ακριβως!!!


Νομίζω με κάλυψες πλήρως.
Απλά πες μου ποιό είναι να πάω να το αγοράσω και αν δεν βρω ή είναι ακριβό, τότε μου στέλνεις. Όχι τίποτ'άλλο, να μην σε βαζω σε κόπο.

Αυτό με την παλιά κόλα, όντως είναι πολύ συμαντικό.

Το καλούπι είναι οκ. Ούτε μικρό είναι, ούτε μεγάλο.

----------


## ikaros1978

Εγω το ζηταω βερνικι για μετασχηματιστες.βεβαια εχω χρονια να αγορασω γιατι με 2 λιτρα που ειχα παρει φτανει για πολλα κομματια και γω σπανια το χρησιμοποιω.Αν δεν βρεις πες μου , σιγα τον κοπο.

----------


## PCMan

> Εγω το ζηταω βερνικι για μετασχηματιστες.βεβαια εχω χρονια να αγορασω γιατι με 2 λιτρα που ειχα παρει φτανει για πολλα κομματια και γω σπανια το χρησιμοποιω.Αν δεν βρεις πες μου , σιγα τον κοπο.


Λογικά το πήρες από μαγαζί που πουλάει πηνιόσυρμα έτσι? Ή όχι?
Το πηνιόσυρμα που έχω είναι εντάξει?

----------


## ikaros1978

ναι μαγαζι με υλικα μετασχηματιστων.Αν ειναι ιδιας διατομης τοτε ναι εισαι ενταξει

----------


## PCMan

> ναι μαγαζι με υλικα μετασχηματιστων.Αν ειναι ιδιας διατομης τοτε ναι εισαι ενταξει


Βαγγέλη σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!
Αν χρειαστώ κάτι άλλο θα σου πω  :Very Happy:

----------


## nikoslampadarios

Εύχομαι να έχεις προχωρήσει και να εξελίχθηκες σε εναν αξιόλογο συνάδελφο. Οσο για πληροφορίες ζήτα συμβουλές απο αξιόλογους συναδέλφους, οι οποίοι θα σε βοηθήσουν και όχι από μαιντανούς που λένε οτι "πέρασαν απο την μεγαφωνική και πέρασαν πολλές ώρες τυλίγοντας πηνία"

----------


## mtzag

Σε ενα μεγαφωνο 20cm που εχω εχει σκιστει η αναρτηση απο την χρηση και επειδη ξεραθηκε και κανει σαν ξεφουσκωμενο λαστιχο.
Τι πατεντα μπορω να κανω στο πλαισιο του εφικτου ?
Υπαρχει τιποτα ειδικο κολλητικο σαν πισσα να το κολλησω ?
Προς το παρον εχω βαλει απειροελαχιστη logo στιγμης ισα ισα να το κραταει μεχρι να βρω καταληλλη κολλα αλλα δεν το εχω βαλει σε λειτουργεια .

----------

